# Long face hair?



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been wondering if its detrimental to a dog to have hair hanging over its eyes, so you can't see the eyes. 

My Shih-tzus go to the groomer regularly, but even so, sometimes their hair grows over their eyebrows, kind of thing, and I usually trim it. 

My son's Standard Poodle cross has long hair over his eyes. Is this bad for him? Can he still see?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Can you see with hair hanging over your eyes? I would imagine it would be frustrating for them to have hair hanging over their eyes, not only because it would limit their site, but because all those hairs are probably poking them in the eyes too. You can just keep it trimmed back with a scissors.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Purley said:


> I have been wondering if its detrimental to a dog to have hair hanging over its eyes, so you can't see the eyes.
> 
> My Shih-tzus go to the groomer regularly, but even so, sometimes their hair grows over their eyebrows, kind of thing, and I usually trim it.
> 
> My son's Standard Poodle cross has long hair over his eyes. Is this bad for him? Can he still see?


It doesn't necessarily bother them, nor is it necessarily "bad" for them. Think of all the breeds that are supposed to have hair over their eyes...kerry blues, wheatons, old english sheepdogs, bouviers, black russions, etc..even schnauzers have "eyebrows" that shade their eyes. The problem is when the hairs UNDER the eyes are just long enough to grow up and poke the eyes.


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

OK thanks. I think they are going to have him trimmed when the warmer weather comes. Its going to be 27 below tonight so he needs all the hair to keep him warm.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> It doesn't necessarily bother them, nor is it necessarily "bad" for them. Think of all the breeds that are supposed to have hair over their eyes...kerry blues, wheatons, old english sheepdogs, bouviers, black russions, etc..even schnauzers have "eyebrows" that shade their eyes. The problem is when the hairs UNDER the eyes are just long enough to grow up and poke the eyes.



this is why i recommend for hair under they eyes to NEVER be trimmed, so it will lay down and be out of the way.

or to be constantly trimmed. when it starts to grow out a little it will poke and irritate the eye.


----------

